# Any advice on were i would start on getting a garden design and landscaped?



## expensive (10 Mar 2010)

Any advice on were i would start on getting a garden design and landscaped?


----------



## babaduck (10 Mar 2010)

*Re: Small garden*

Word of mouth tends to be what does it for me.  If you're in the South Dublin/Wicklow area, I can PM you the name of the guy who did a fantastic job on ours.


----------



## BlueMoon (10 Mar 2010)

Same here. Very good guy and team who will devise a plan from and stick to your stated budget. As a general rule, the company website speaks volumes as does the initial contact. Googling will turn up allsorts i'd imagine..


----------



## onq (10 Mar 2010)

Contact a garden designer.

ONQ


----------



## BlueMoon (11 Mar 2010)

haha!


----------



## DBK100 (11 Mar 2010)

I'd spend a little time in the bookshops, library or online finding out what I liked first of all. There are tons of good books and blogs out there.
There are so many different types, styles, sizes of gardens that you need to know at least a bit of what appeals to you firstly.
Armed with that knowledge you may feel confident to take on the project yourself. Otherwise you can approach a few garden designers whose work you like and talk to them about your ideas & how to develop them. The initial legwork will save you from wasting time with designers who you aren't compatible with.

DBK100


----------



## niceoneted (11 Mar 2010)

Blue moon, do you have someone to recommend or are you saying same here as in word of mouth? If you have someone to recommend what area are you talking about please?


----------



## BlueMoon (12 Mar 2010)

niceoneted,
what i was talking about was that i agree with babaduck about word of mouth, and that i also can recommend a good garden designer.


----------



## onq (13 Mar 2010)

BlueMoon said:


> haha!



Well, no, I was being flippant.

Its just that it was such a broad question I knee-jerked with a Golden Pages reply.

Sorry OP.

Diarmuid Gavin's yer only maun if you want to get on the telly and have a weird and wonderful construction in the back garden.

Or you could try Susan Maxwell.

[broken link removed]

I've worked with Susan and she's one of the greatest people to work with.

There seems to be a lot of good people on that website.


HTH

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at hand.


----------

